
Yandex 1-hour autonomous drive in Ann Arbor, Michigan - freediver
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhqyrze30bk
======
alttab
"In Soviet Russia, car drives YOU!"

Sorry, I really couldn't help myself. The video is rather impressive. The car
even handles illegal moves from other drivers pretty well.

